# Swimming Lessons in Lesson St / Dublin City Centre area?



## sabina (27 Feb 2007)

Anyone know where to do the above in Lesson St/City Centre area?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Feb 2007)

*Re: Swimming Lessons?*

[broken link removed]?


----------



## hansov (27 Feb 2007)

I think that Marian College off Lansdowne Road and the CRC in Sandymount Ave have or at least had pools. From a guy who still cannot swim.


----------



## pansyflower (28 Feb 2007)

Jackie Skelly's Clarendon St. Nice pool.


----------



## sabina (28 Feb 2007)

Will look into all, thanks guys!


----------



## paddi22 (28 Feb 2007)

marchievitcz (?) centre beside tara st do them as well


----------



## asdfg (28 Feb 2007)

I think the pool in the Mespil Apartment complex allows public access. Access on Sussex st (i think) opposite O 'Breins pub


----------



## moneygrower (2 Mar 2007)

I've been getting lessons in the Markievicz Pool near Tara St. It's €30 for an hour one on one. I'm a beginner so they break that down into two half hour lessons as that's plenty for a beginner. So it works out at only €15 for one on one tuition and the standard of teaching is brilliant I think.


----------

